# Paul Frank Monkey Changes



## johndoe's

Hi, i have seen different Paul frank monkey presses over the past months (inpressed). I just want to know how everybody would rate the different presses, some of the changes i have seen are round ears to pointy ears, flat back/ domed back, and also the recent presses have a round out press on the edge of the pill(on the monkey face side).

here are some pictures of the changes i have seen (in chronological order)
___________

This orange monkey did not have a round out press on the face of the monkey, also it was flat on the backside and was the most potent one i have had. (consumed about 4 different times[only orange])












This pink monkey has round ears and a domed back, it was good but not as strong as the one mentioned above. (consumed about 6 different times[pink,red,yellow])


















These monkeys are the most recent ones (for me) they have pointy ears and are domed on the back side and also have a out press on the edge of the side of the face. This press was the weakest i have had. (I have only tried the yellow) After further inspection they look waxy and also are softer than normal as you can see the press is wearing off..

*EDIT: PIPES!!!!!*






thanks for reading, looking forward to hearing your input


----------



## Asyd420

pipes


----------



## LonE1

I took the top ones about 2 years ago and they were pipes.

My friend had the green ones: pipes

Those things are garbage


----------



## TokinDerrick

the orange green and yellow all look like they used the same picture side stamp.

the pink one looks like it has the best face press on it. 


where do people get the dye's for these?  do they make them themselves, and how?


----------



## dablow

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22616  green and yellow are good. http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22502 http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22186 http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21286 http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20769 http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20668


----------



## johndoe's

Asyd420 said:


> pipes





LonE1 said:


> I took the top ones about 2 years ago and they were pipes.
> 
> My friend had the green ones: pipes
> 
> Those things are garbage



i am 99.9% sure all of the ones in the pictures are not pipes, i have had pipes (out pressed round blue transformers)and the feeling is completely different and takes longer to kick in.

EDIT: I AM SURE THE POINTY EARED ONES ARE PIPES....FML


----------



## bluedusk

I have never gotten inpressed paul franks, the ones i have now are yellow and outpressed. solid with outpointed ears. high content.


----------



## johndoe's

bluedusk said:


> I have never gotten inpressed paul franks, the ones i have now are yellow and outpressed. solid with outpointed ears. high content.



Are you in toronto? the monkeys in my post are from south east north america


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

the top picture looks nothing like the legit paul franks i have taken in Fl. the only one that looks legit is the pink one. but you cant tell by looking at them so get a test kit please.


----------



## g2010

Anyone seen these?  I don't have a test kit, but am wondering if anyone has any experience.

They are from the South East US, I believe originated in Fort Lauderdale.  They are very hard and a bit shiny.  Inpressed with a bevel and a slightly round bottom.

The ears are 'hollow', meaning they have no detail, just the shape.

Any info would be great.


----------



## dablow

bluedusk said:


> I have never gotten inpressed paul franks, the ones i have now are yellow and outpressed. solid with outpointed ears. high content.


 ''high piperazine''


----------



## g2010

dablow said:


> ''high piperazine''



Is that in response to my post as well?


----------



## ximannyfreshix

[img=http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5843/65369067.th.png]


----------



## ximannyfreshix

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ximannyfreshix




----------



## ximannyfreshix

Above is a orange monkey i got with spots of red and green. Marquis turned purple black in about 15 seconds. What do you think? not waxy at all and back is domed.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

15 seconds?
isnt that longer than its supposed to take
pipes+mdxx maybe?


----------



## johndoe's

g2010 said:


> Anyone seen these?  I don't have a test kit, but am wondering if anyone has any experience.
> 
> They are from the South East US, I believe originated in Fort Lauderdale.  They are very hard and a bit shiny.  Inpressed with a bevel and a slightly round bottom.
> 
> The ears are 'hollow', meaning they have no detail, just the shape.
> 
> Any info would be great.



I have never seen a press like that one, i would be careful, if you dont have a test kit. if you do consume it take half and if its real take the other half.

Do they look waxy?? most pipes iv had look waxy

good luck, be safe.



ximannyfreshix said:


> Above is a orange monkey i got with spots of red and green. Marquis turned purple black in about 15 seconds. What do you think? not waxy at all and back is domed.



How do the ears look? (cant see the press detail in picture) I have also heard that pipes going around are yellow,green and orange but i have yet seen a orange pipe with my own eyes.

here is a pillreport about a orange pipe.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23462

good luck, be safe.


----------



## dablow

bluedusk said:


> I have never gotten inpressed paul franks, the ones i have now are yellow and outpressed. solid with outpointed ears. high content.


 high pipe content.


----------



## dablow

johndoe's said:


> I have never seen a press like that one, i would be careful, if you dont have a test kit. if you do consume it take half and if its real take the other half.
> 
> Do they look waxy?? most pipes iv had look waxy
> 
> good luck, be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> How do the ears look? (cant see the press detail in picture) I have also heard that pipes going around are yellow,green and orange but i have yet seen a orange pipe with my own eyes.
> 
> here is a pillreport about a orange pipe.
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23462
> 
> good luck, be safe.


thats a yellow pipe.


----------



## TylerE.

dont  take em unless test where ya from midwest prob


----------



## Monkeybizness

The real monkeys died a long time ago the last of them that I saw was in March 2010. I don't think ANY OF THE RECENT ONES ARE ANY GOOD. I have a pic of the REAL ORIGINAL monkeys which were amazing but this was a while back ago.  IF THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE DO NOT TAKE THEM 
trust me these aren't around anymore


----------



## Eyes On the Roll

monkeys used to be the best, now most of them are pipes.
the pipes always look waxy.
The real mdma paul franks where chalky and broke up easy, chipped up easily and where really bitter.

Also i have a question for someone, i had some monkeys a week ago that were extremely bitter and tasted like mdma pills. Would pipes also be bitter? would it be hard to tell the difference beteen mdXX monkeys from pipes by taste? not sure what pipes taste like


----------



## notsoholyroller

Monkeybizness said:


> The real monkeys died a long time ago the last of them that I saw was in March 2010. I don't think ANY OF THE RECENT ONES ARE ANY GOOD. I have a pic of the REAL ORIGINAL monkeys which were amazing but this was a while back ago.  IF THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE THESE DO NOT TAKE THEM
> trust me these aren't around anymore




Ok so some sort of monkey is still around lol. 


@ Monkeybizness, I saw your comments over at PR about the newer monkies you consumed past the date of the pic above so I assume they were not the same ones? . Do you have a pic or can you accurately describe them? 

Sadly I am without a test kit and may get a chance to consume what I hear are mellow PF rolls that are not super speedy. Not waxy looking but latex flat looking with a domed back coming in orange , yellow and green. Not sure if they are beveled or not or what shape the face or ears are.

 I appreciate your in put. I miss the old fire PF's ( like you can't believe - when people say sit on good beans - man they weren't kidding with this drought !  )

I don't want to be piped ( already saw others get piped with PF outpress last month ) but going to an event and from what I hear these are the only rolls around right now containing MDMA , albiet low dose. My quest for molly has turned up nothing  

And Please BL 
people no flaming. If I even suspect its a pipe I will not consume. That's why I didn't get piped last month.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monkeybizness

yes the ones that i took recently (this past weekend and two weeks befor)are actually posted on Ecstasydata i got very lucky and the only reason i got them was because they were the ones on the site but alot of the monkeys are fake 1 outta maybe 10 stamps is the legit one 

if it doesnt look like this one dont buy the best thing about edata is that they take amazing pictures very close up and detailed 

here it is 

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2124

this exact same one 
they even had tiny red specs (very few ) the color was mostly soild


like i said my dealer told me he had these i saw them turned them the hell down was wondering on e data and BAM just my luck .. aahhhhlleeeeluuyyaaaa

btw these that i took iv had three time already in the past 3 weeks (yes i know i get excited )i low dossed the first two times taking just a half then later taking another half didnt wanna over do it,  was just testing them out ... they were awesome!!! i consumed them again this past Friday giving them a full test drive took a whole one and was very floored was laying down petting my pregnant kitty for maybe an hour  i hadnt rolled that hard in a long time since the original ones... i headed to the hard rock that night and the rest is history i barley remember much and the hard rock looked insane 

good luck and becareful their is a drought out there .. and 90% of the monkeys are crap


----------



## notsoholyroller

Monkeybizness said:


> yes the ones that i took recently (this past weekend and two weeks befor)are actually posted on Ecstasydata i got very lucky and the only reason i got them was because they were the ones on the site but alot of the monkeys are fake 1 outta maybe 10 stamps is the legit one
> 
> if it doesnt look like this one dont buy the best thing about edata is that they take amazing pictures very close up and detailed
> 
> here it is
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2124
> 
> this exact same one
> they even had tiny red specs (very few ) the color was mostly soild
> 
> 
> like i said my dealer told me he had these i saw them turned them the hell down was wondering on e data and BAM just my luck .. aahhhhlleeeeluuyyaaaa



Thanks for the reply ! I am hoping these are the ones as I hear good things  Will keep you updated.


----------



## notsoholyroller

I see this is up on Edata too

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2136

Looks a lil diff then your link. Hope what I may get to consume is at least one of these !


----------



## Monkeybizness

notsoholyroller said:


> I see this is up on Edata too
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2136
> 
> Looks a lil diff then your link. Hope what I may get to consume is at least one of these !



yes i thought they were these at first but when i went to go see them a second time i sat there with my dealer on my phone looking at the picture comparing them and these are slightly diff notice the bottom lip becomes the ring around it the other one the face is centered in the middle and the red specs gave it away it had one just like that on the side of the face (weird ) i was actually fucking nervous that day for some reason i had a feeling they were the real deal lol ... but the other link you sent me is real deal too but i havent seen that exact one around


----------



## Monkeybizness

what color did your dealer tell you he had 
these come in threes... green w dark green specks , yellow ,and orange with red specs the other presses are slightly diff i havent tried them because even if they came in the same batch i dont know and i cant trust them


----------



## notsoholyroller

Monkeybizness said:


> what color did your dealer tell you he had
> these come in threes... green w dark green specks , yellow ,and orange with red specs the other presses are slightly diff i havent tried them because even if they came in the same batch i dont know and i cant trust them


 
Not any dealer of mine. Just word of mouth about what could be at an event. Green, Yellow and Orange are the colors I hear these come in. I hear they are mellow rolls but the real deal - not alot of amp though.

No clue what they actually look like as I haven't seen them yet but heard they are domed in the back and not waxy or shiny. 

 I know they could be pipes. I have to be careful. I haven't ever been piped, so far I have been lucky. I won't eat them if I think they are bunk garbage pipes. The word of mouth is good but means nothing these days. I am way behind on the test kit purchase. It is on my list of things to buy lol


----------



## notsoholyroller

Monkeybizness said:


> yes i thought they were these at first but when i went to go see them a second time i sat there with my dealer on my phone looking at the picture comparing them and these are slightly diff notice the bottom lip becomes the ring around it the other one the face is centered in the middle and the red specs gave it away it had one just like that on the side of the face (weird ) i was actually fucking nervous that day for some reason i had a feeling they were the real deal lol ... but the other link you sent me is real deal too but i havent seen that exact one around



Yea it will be harder for me to discern while out but not difficult with Edata and your help. Glad I know what to look for. Thanks again.


----------



## notsoholyroller

Monkeybizness said:


> yes the ones that i took recently (this past weekend and two weeks befor)are actually posted on Ecstasydata i got very lucky and the only reason i got them was because they were the ones on the site but alot of the monkeys are fake 1 outta maybe 10 stamps is the legit one
> 
> if it doesnt look like this one dont buy the best thing about edata is that they take amazing pictures very close up and detailed
> 
> here it is
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2124
> 
> this exact same one
> they even had tiny red specs (very few ) the color was mostly soild
> 
> 
> like i said my dealer told me he had these i saw them turned them the hell down was wondering on e data and BAM just my luck .. aahhhhlleeeeluuyyaaaa
> 
> btw these that i took iv had three time already in the past 3 weeks (yes i know i get excited )i low dossed the first two times taking just a half then later taking another half didnt wanna over do it,  was just testing them out ... they were awesome!!! i consumed them again this past Friday giving them a full test drive took a whole one and was very floored was laying down petting my pregnant kitty for maybe an hour  i hadnt rolled that hard in a long time since the original ones... i headed to the hard rock that night and the rest is history i barley remember much and the hard rock looked insane
> 
> good luck and becareful their is a drought out there .. and 90% of the monkeys are crap



I found the right ones at the event this past weekend ! Rolled balls off of 3 over the course of the night with my hubby  All colors are good ! They are pink, green, yellow and orange. Thanks again for the help ! Here is the link to my report 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26660


----------



## notsoholyroller

Bumping up for Tampa peeps ! Good monkies still around ! Here is the link to my report 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26660


----------



## mydeepestblue

paul frank monkies are DANGEROUS! my friend has one in the southwest area and she tripped balls for 16+ hours couldn't sleep for 2 days.... there was some speed in it too.... the pill was green.. IT SUCKED! Worst trip she's ever had! DONT TAKE!


----------



## thugthizzle

haha these monkeys got a crazy reputation in my neighborhood, they get u fucked up smh lol


----------

